
Show HN: AS path tracing and IPv4/6 info lookup CLI tool (Linux/FreeBSD/Windows) - nitefood
https://github.com/nitefood/asn
======
tiernano
very cool! as someone who runs their own ASN (as204994.net... shameless plug!)
this is very handy.

~~~
nitefood
Thanks, I'm glad you find it useful :-)

